# Rufus Hussey slingshot on E-bay



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, this one looks like the real deal. Dried old rubbers, cracked rubber fork ties, twisted dried up pouch, worn letters on handle from sweat. Nice one. Price a little too steep for me but I think it is legit.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-RARE-ORIGINAL-VINTAGE-RUFUS-HUSSEY-MAGNUM-SLINGSHOT-SIGNED-NUMBERED-/351615854577?hash=item51ddf027f1:g:K9AAAOSwZ1lWgqn5


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Pricy twig indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Way out of my price range..

OM


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Authenticity certificate? !
It's the minimum with this price

Inviato dal mio BLOOM utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Problem with those is it will be difficult to get your money back if you need to sell it . There is no way of proving their authenticity . The big problem is they can be easily replicated with aging and all . There is a member on the forum that replicates them and every so often is selling a claimed original . Buyer beware . $350 can buy a lot of slingshot fun in other ways .


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like BS to me. You'd have to be nuts to drop 350 bucks on near unworked twig, regardless of if you could actually prove it was a real RH.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

treefork said:


> Problem with those is it will be difficult to get your money back if you need to sell it . There is no way of proving their authenticity . The big problem is they can be easily replicated with aging and all . There is a member on the forum that replicates them and every so often is selling a claimed original . Buyer beware . $350 can buy a lot of slingshot fun in other ways .


True Dat!!!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Make on yourself. It would be just as good, well better if you put a little effort into it. And cost nothing but a set of bands and pouch.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Make on yourself. It would be just as good, well better if you put a little effort into it. And cost nothing but a set of bands and pouch.


The people seeking them out, don't wanting them for shooting, they want them for collector pieces.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

This listing was ended by the seller because there was an error in the listing.

Price maybe?


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

treefork said:


> Problem with those is it will be difficult to get your money back if you need to sell it . There is no way of proving their authenticity . The big problem is they can be easily replicated with aging and all . There is a member on the forum that replicates them and every so often is selling a claimed original . Buyer beware . $350 can buy a lot of slingshot fun in other ways .


What's his name? Any pics of his so called authentic slingshots


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

treefork said:


> Problem with those is it will be difficult to get your money back if you need to sell it . There is no way of proving their authenticity . The big problem is they can be easily replicated with aging and all . There is a member on the forum that replicates them and every so often is selling a claimed original . Buyer beware . $350 can buy a lot of slingshot fun in other ways .


Timely bump with some good info.


----------

